# [SOLVED] Continuous Beep at startup



## smokes205 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi
having a couple of problems with a new build im getting a continuous beep when I boot I have reversed the connection & tried a different speaker. The PC works fine without speaker connected. CPU Z the memory is showing 400Mhz 

Pentium Dual Core E6300 2.8GHz 45nm 2MB

Gigabyte GA-G31M-ES2L iG31

Corsair 4GB (2x2GB) DDR2 800MHz/PC2-6400 XMS2

Thanks


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Continuous Beep at startup*

When does the beep start? Immediately when you press the power button? After POST? or when the OS starts?
My first guess would be a fan alarm is enabled in BIOS, but the corresponding fan is absent or not running. 

The memory is fine. 400 MHz is the actual frequency it runs at. DDR is an acronym meaning Double Data Rate which means the memory clocks on the rising  and the falling edges of the clock cycle (800 MHz).


----------



## smokes205 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: Continuous Beep at startup*

Hi
The beep starts a coupe seconds after I press the power switch. I will have a look at the fan settings in the Bios as soon as I can and let you know if anything has been sorted.

Regards
Smokes


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Continuous Beep at startup*

what video card are you running

the price of this says it is straight out junk

Colours IT PSU 650w


----------



## smokes205 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: Continuous Beep at startup*

Thanks for the blunt reply!

I read a few reviews before buying this PSU & which were positive. What PSU would you suggest inc wattage bearing in mind some of us may be on a budget! would something like this be better http://www.ebuyer.com/product/124922 (Assuming it is the PSU at fault)

Im using onboard graphics which seems to be working fine I checked it with burn in test with no errors. Im not into graphics hungry top spec games but plays my TW PGA Golf without problems :grin:


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Continuous Beep at startup*

Since the computer runs, this particular fault most likely does not fall on the power supply, though it and the second one you linked to are probably crap. A low price (and low quality) power supply could wind up costing you more in the long run. When they fail (not if), they often take out other components down line. A high quality, and therefore more expensive, power supply will shut itself off before it damages other components.


----------



## smokes205 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: Continuous Beep at startup*

Thanks for the info

what reliable kind, the quieter the better & wattage would you suggest. I could send this 1 back and pay a bit extra


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Continuous Beep at startup*

A continuous Beep relates to a power issue. Is the CPU fan connected to the CPU Fan Header on the Mobo?
Corsair 550W £63.23 inc vat
http://www.ebuyer.com/search?page=1&store=2&cat=149&mfr=320&subcat=2590


----------



## smokes205 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi Tyree
Yes the fan is connected i put a Zalman CNPS7700-AlCu + Arctic Silver 5 its running at 36c @ 3.1Ghz. Dont know how to clock mx2 memory would it be ok & worthwhile? 

I have just ordered a PSU, the 1 you suggested are these v reliable n quiet? Im sending this Colours Titan back. I did not realize a cheap psu could cause problems that have been mentioned. 

It wont be until end next week when I will be able to try the new1

Thanks to you & gcavan

All ok now It was a fan setting in the bios 

Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Continuous Beep at startup*

glad you have it sorted


----------

